
Literate Theorem Proving with Org (and Proof General) - chameco
https://chame.co/writeups/org_coq/post.html
======
znpy
I really like the typographical choices here, the website really looks like
printed paper and it's a joy to read.

Sadly, the displaying does not fit mobile screens correctly and I have to
scroll back and forth on the horizontal axis... @chameco, cyou should fix it
imho: the design of the webpage is otherwise really really good!

